# New Drift Body Kit for 98-01 Altima



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Streetweapon just made a new bodykit for the 98-01 Altima. Check out more pictures on their website www.streetweaponkits.com.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Looks good. *


 IT'S WAS POSTED ON .NET A WHILE AGO


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

NICE!!!


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

that looks real nice, i'm impressed


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

I remember seeing it on .net. I can't tell much about it because of the color.


----------

